# غاز الهيدروجين



## الفنان الالكتروني (22 يناير 2008)

الأخوة أصحاب الخبرة أرجو أن تساعدوني .......كيف أكتشف وجود الهيدروجين بعد تطبيق احد التفاعلات الكيميائية أي كيف أعرف هل فعلا نتج غاز الهيدروجين أم لا بطريقة ملموسة علما أني مهندس الكترون و خبرتي قليلة في مجال الكيمياء


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (22 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
من اسهل الطرق للتعرف على غاز الهيدروجين هي الكشف عنة بواسطة اللهب حيث يمكن حصر وعاء التفاعل واخراج خط بسيط يتم اشعال الغاز المتصاعد فيشتعل بلهب شفاف ازرق قد لا يرى . وكذلك من خلال معرفة المواد المتفاعلة والتي هي اكثر امانا . فاي تفاعل بين فلز وحامض يعطي غاز الهيدروجين . ويمكن حصر الغاز وتجميعة في بالون ونظرا لان الهيدروجين خفيف تجد ان البالون يصعد الى الطبقات العليا من الجو .
ويمكن المساعدة اذا حددت المواد المتفاعلة لنبين لك النواتج .
والله الموفق


----------



## عمر حنفى (19 ديسمبر 2008)

:1:السلام عليكم :اريد ان اصل الي كيفية انتاج الهيدروجين بطريقة منتظمة داخل وعاء سوف يوصل الي محرك سيارة عن طريق وصلات الي الكاربرتير


----------



## بشار رائد (29 ديسمبر 2008)

إذهب لهذا الرابط وان شاء الله تجد المفيد ،تحية لك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t105433.html


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخوتي الافاضل


----------

